# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  ultrahitno! trebamo mamu i jako malu bebicu

## ms. ivy

... koje su prije dan-dva došle iz rodilišta, a voljne su se slikati u toplini svojeg doma, danas ili sutra. pliz, javite se na pp.

----------

